
Ask HN: What habit you've added recently changed your life? - JamesClear99
What habit(s) changed your life?
======
cimmanom
Getting off transit a few stops early and walking a mile and a half to work;
doing the inverse in the evening. It helps that most of that last mile is
through a lovely park.

------
xjia
Wake up early in the morning

